
Bad Devop: Why Pagerduty posting to Slack was a terrible idea - ropig
https://ropig.com/blog/bad-devop-pagerduty-posting-slack-terrible-idea/
======
TheSwordsman
I use the Slack webhooks as a feed of issues impacting my team, and less about
notifying myself of issues. Kind of like an RSS feed.

If it's critical, PagerDuty pings my phone. It starts with the push
notification, and escalates to a phone call shortly thereafter.

If it's a low urgency alert, PagerDuty sends me an email. I'll get to it
eventually.

All of these trigger Slack webhooks, but those aren't for me to manage the
incident or to be alerted. They are there only for visibility purposes.

